# Absolutely unbelievable



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Emirati officer gets six months for raping Briton - The National

The crime: Double rape (and of course consuming alcohol)

The punishment: Six months. Yes, that is six MONTHS.

The judge fairly went to town with this one and sent out a clear message - commiting rape is roughly on par with scratching your arse in public.

How on earth does the punishment fit the crime?
Is it three months per rape? 
Commit three get one free?
This piece of excrement should be hanging from his Albert Halls but instead he will be out of jail in six months (possibly sooner I would guess) free to roam the bars and clubs for another prey. 

Let's hope he finds a boyfriend in jail and see how he likes it a bit rough

Oh, did you notice the rapist is Emirati?


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

well, it could have been worse.. they could have accused her of having sex out of marriage and imprison her instead of him..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's Prophet Mohammed's (PBUY) birthday next month, he'll get one of Sheikh Mo's pardons no doubt.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

strange! coz i have come across other emartai rapist news and they were sentenced to death or life time imprisoned ....this is really unbeliveable...i think some kind of " Wasta" worked here.......


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The river "denial" is in Dubai? A bit on the comical side for a ruling involving a case like this.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And you're all surprised???

Wake up, smell the Oud, Dubai is changing... For the worst.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have always defended Dubai when my friends have argued that the laws are too strict by saying I respect their "you do wrong you pay the price" strategy as here in Scotland, you are lucky if a rapist is convicted let alone fourced to face a jail sentance in our glorified holiday homes. 

I am dissapointed...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A lady was out drinking and got 'drunk', gets in a car with a strange male, which no decent woman would ever do, and she was 'drunk'. And worst yet, being a western women with loose morals anyhow probly 'gave him the oogley eyes'.So really it was her fault and this is just to appease the western folks. 

Wonder if he will serve any time... 

There is a big gulf between western world and middle eastern world and it doesnt quite mesh well.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A lady was out drinking and got 'drunk', gets in a car with a strange male, which no decent woman would ever do, and she was 'drunk'. And worst yet, being a western women with loose morals anyhow probly 'gave him the oogley eyes'.So really it was her fault and this is just to appease the western folks.
> 
> Wonder if he will serve any time...
> 
> There is a big gulf between western world and middle eastern world and it doesnt quite mesh well.


i tend to agree with jynx. if you don't want trouble in a middle eastern city (no matter how cosmopolitan it may look...), you don't get drunk with people you don't know (most certainly not with arabs, be them local or not), and you definitely don't jump in their cars for a ride. 

this being said, any man who forces himself on a woman (no matter how drunk or allegedly willing she may be) is hardly a human being. i wouldn't sentence him to death. i would have his "jewels" and his hands cut, and then put in jail for life. the same should be applied to child molesters. i'd say they are animals, but any animal is better than that. 

then again, let's remember the brit who killed and hid kelly's body. how's that better?

just stay out of trouble, especially if you're a woman here.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

"If you don't like it leave!!"

LOL im only joking, that's a disgrace, but Its not a surprise...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

cami said:


> then again, let's remember the brit who killed and hid kelly's body. how's that better?
> 
> just stay out of trouble, especially if you're a woman here.


sorry, that would be kerry. kerry winter.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

marc said:


> "If you don't like it leave!!"
> 
> LOL im only joking, that's a disgrace, but Its not a surprise...


 That phrase is now permanently embedded in your memory, isn't it? 

I wonder why this guy got 5 years: Taxi driver gets five years for raping passenger : Dubai Taxi


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant view that but something tells me that isnt a local driving that taxi...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a Pakistani who raped an Ethipian maid.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> i tend to agree with jynx. if you don't want trouble in a middle eastern city (no matter how cosmopolitan it may look...), you don't get drunk with people you don't know (most certainly not with arabs, be them local or not), and you definitely don't jump in their cars for a ride.


I agree with both you. Although no one is deserving or rape, not all cultures have the same mindset and one should be well aware of their surroundings. If you're a "party girl" and very trusting of strange men in ANY country, I believe you are always increasing your chances of being raped.

This reminds me of a time when my buddy's girlfriend came home crying one day, she'd almost been raped and managed to run away but was shaken up. She used to take a shortcut through a dark, dangerous alleyway to get home and had a habit of wearing very skimpy outfits. Sure enough, 2 men approached her and tried to have their way. 

My friend's response to her: 
"Don't you think you were looking for trouble dressed like that and walking through an alley at night? Have some common sense."

Just be mindful of your surroundings ladies!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

In my opinion, it doesn't matter what a woman is wearing or how trusting she is, no man has the right to rape or take physical advantage of a woman based on this. It's just not justified. A rapist has mental issues. You don't just see a person turn into a rapist because he cannot control himself when a scantily clad woman is passing by.

Here's another case:
4-year-old raped by school bus driver, attendants


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter what a woman is wearing or how trusting she is, no man has the right to rape or take physical advantage of a woman based on this. It's just not justified.


I agree, if I was living in Utopia 

No on has the right to steal. No one has the right to kill. No one has the right to cheat...

I would blame myself for leaving the car unlocked with my phone/wallet/camera out in the open, if someone was tempted to steal them. He would be wrong for stealing (and should be punished accordingly, if caught), and I would be stupid for not having the common sense to try preventing the likehood of the break-in.

That's why we lock the doors to the car and house, install alarms, don't walk thru dark alleys in seedy areas, keep an eye on the wallet when in crowded touristy spots, etc and etc.

The guy was definitely wrong and should had a stiffer punishment, but common sense goes a long way to prevent undesirable outcomes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

But we're talking about rape, not robbery. If this is what the general consensus is, then we should all be wearing burqas and abayas so we do not "tempt" the men.
It's one thing to leave your cell phone some place and another to blame a woman for wearing revealing clothes. I do not advocate indecency but I will certainly not blame a woman for getting raped simply because of what she was wearing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

An Emirati soldier's brain is on par with a baboon's. I'm surprised he knew how to work a cell phone, let alone drive a car. Definitely some wasta being tossed about in only a six month sentence. If there's any karma coming out of Buddha bar, the Emirati pig will get a$$ raped while in jail.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I do not advocate indecency but I will certainly not blame a woman for getting raped simply because of what she was wearing.


I said nothing about wearing revealing clothing. I had no idea what clothing she was wearing... For all I know, she could be wearing a miniskirt with no panty.

All I read was... getting drunk out of her mind and leaving the bar alone without a close friend to make sure she could get home OK, and getting into a car with an unknown man.

Is that common sense for staying out of trouble or inviting trouble, in your opinion ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not all local emirati's are the same as the next. Jpippy comment is quite rude to the local emirati's who serve in the military.  Have met a number of locals in the military and they seem to be nice and very pleasant. Do not tar an entire country... Least you as an american (as well as I) could be stereotyped and hated by most the world quite easily!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> I said nothing about wearing revealing clothing. I had no idea what clothing she was wearing... For all I know, she could be wearing a miniskirt with no panty.
> 
> All I read was... getting drunk out of her mind and leaving the bar alone without a close friend to make sure she could get home OK, and getting into a car with an unknown man.
> 
> Is that common sense for staying out of trouble or inviting trouble, in your opinion ?


If you read the chain of posts, you'll see that my initial comments are in response to Nightshadow's post about a friend who was nearly raped because of what she was wearing.

As for this lady, I still don't think it's her fault. This is the general expat behaviour in Dubai so hardly anything out of the ordinary, that's my opinion. She's not the first woman to get out of a bar piss drunk and head home with a stranger she's just met a few minutes ago at the bar or someone who's offered her a ride home. I'm sure it happens here all the time!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It isnt her fault. I agree! Rape is rape. It is horrible. But western people can not come here, especially the ladies, and not bother to even try to understand the local culture and how people look upon their actions. I would know that if I agreed to get into a car with an arab guy at a club that he is going to take me for a whore. I hate that word, but that is the word all three of my close emirati friends use all the time in reference to western woman who drink, sleep with men, and dress immodest (which has LOTS of interpretations!). I hope he does get butt raped every day in prison  but I hope that other women maybe take notice that there is a huge cultural difference that maybe that dont see nor understand nor have run into or ?? whatever.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Common guys ..Why are you doing generalization and prototype in this bad way.
There is no link between Islam and what he did or even between Islam and the punishment (Obviously They are not applying Islamic Punishments here).
By the way raping punishment could reach execution in Islam and by the way our also prophet sweared to apply the punishment even on his preferable daughter if she commited a crime,he said "Those who came before you were only destroyed because when a noble one among them stole, the left them but when the weak among them did likewise they enacted the prescribed punishment upon them.".
Guys..I do believe this forum is not the suitable place for insulting each other and stultify each other believes .


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it's insulting, we're basically saying their "appears" to be huge differences between punishments for similar crimes amongst different nationalities.

That's all.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

What you said is true Jynxgirl..I had one western friend and she asked me same question.Do Sudanese think we are ...OK..I replied to her that depend on the definition of this word in their culture I Know you are not ... but in our culture it is not related to taking money for that.
Anyway,I want to ask you Jynxgirl ..is it common ,even in western countries for a lady to take a ride with a man she doesn't know him, because only he insists? !!!! I am a man but believe me I'll not do that here or at any country .
I'm not saying he is not guilty..but we should all protect ourselves ,because we don't know people ..This man raped her but he could kill her also ..


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ccr said:


> I agree, if I was living in Utopia
> 
> No on has the right to steal. No one has the right to kill. No one has the right to cheat...
> 
> ...


That was my point exactly. If you further influence the would be thieves, rapists and killers... and help their cause in selecting you as the victim rather than someone else, you neglected to use common sense.

Dont confuse yourself Pamela, no one here has said rape is justified. Id strongly suggest you go back and re-read everyone's posts. What people are saying is that had she not been in that situation in the first place, this jerk wouldn't have had anyone to rape or the victim would have been someone else. Dont make it easier for sick-minded people to take advantage of you. But Pamela if you want to be stubborn and say *"screw it, Im going to get drunk and hop in a car with a random guy to take me home because he cant justify raping me.... and therefore I am completely 100% safe"* well what can I say to you then?? I have to agree to disagree with you at that point but I still maintain that its better to be safe than sorry. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Aziz, I know what you are trying to say. All is good.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Personally, I think the _underlying sentiment_ in this thread about this woman (and women in general) is undermining the awful truth of this tragic story. The facts about her stated in The National story are simple. It says that she was a "20-year-old secretary... after a night out with friends at Buddha Bar." That's it.

Nowhere does it state what she was wearing, especially anything risqué.
Nowhere does it state she was a "party girl".
Nowhere does it say she was pissed out of her head.
Nowhere does it state that she was lacking any common sense.

And she was definitely not walking down a dark alley, asking for it.

Add to that the guy is, in theory, a reliable and responsible citizen, an "officer" remember.

So then, he smashes the poor girl's head against the window car window. (We can safely assume that she out of her mind with pure fear, regardless of the head trauma or remaining alcohol, if any.) He repeatedly threatens to kill her. He rapes her twice and has the audacity to leave his phone number on her phone.

This "officer" has some serious mental issues indeed, let alone the extremely light sentencing and Dh1000 fine. (!?) But all that seems by-the-by, compared to a woman's right to be (naturally) feminine.

I totally agree with Pammy's post and sentiment... for anywhere in the world, no matter what culture:



pamela0810 said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter what a woman is wearing or how trusting she is, no man has the right to rape or take physical advantage of a woman based on this. It's just not justified. A rapist has mental issues. You don't just see a person turn into a rapist because he cannot control himself when a scantily clad woman is passing by.


----------



## azzy100 (Jan 20, 2011)

*New to Dubai*

Hi Every body

I am moving to Dubai in May 2011,as a Financial Advisor.Can any one put me in the right direction for accommodation and what i should expect to pay as rent?

Would some one please also tell about the public transport,or is it that you need ur own transport to get around?

Thanks in advance

Maty


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

cami said:


> you don't get drunk with people you don't know (most certainly not with arabs, be them local or not), and you definitely don't jump in their cars for a ride.


I am sorry but i have to comment on this. Why would you avoid getting drunk with an arab more than anyone else? Does drinking with an arab increase the chances of a woman getting raped.. I agree 100% that the incident is disgusting and this animal deserves much more than 6 months sentence. But this incident doesn't imply in any way that you should avoid getting drunk with arabs more than others.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmorrar said:


> I am sorry but i have to comment on this. Why would you avoid *getting drunk with an arab *more than anyone else? Does drinking with an arab increase the chances of a woman getting raped.. I agree 100% that the incident is disgusting and this animal deserves much more than 6 months sentence. But this incident doesn't imply in any way that you should avoid getting drunk with arabs more than others.


But as most Arabs are Muslim, and they're not allowed by their god to drink, why would one ever be in a bar, let alone drunk???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> That was my point exactly. If you further influence the would be thieves, rapists and killers... and help their cause in selecting you as the victim rather than someone else, you neglected to use common sense.
> 
> Dont confuse yourself Pamela, no one here has said rape is justified. Id strongly suggest you go back and re-read everyone's posts. What people are saying is that had she not been in that situation in the first place, this jerk wouldn't have had anyone to rape or the victim would have been someone else. Dont make it easier for sick-minded people to take advantage of you. But Pamela if you want to be stubborn and say *"screw it, Im going to get drunk and hop in a car with a random guy to take me home because he cant justify raping me.... and therefore I am completely 100% safe"* well what can I say to you then?? I have to agree to disagree with you at that point but I still maintain that its better to be safe than sorry. You have your opinion and I have mine.



No one is confusing anyone Nightshadow. I would suggest you read your own post about that buddy of your's who blamed his girlfriend for nearly getting raped. What a catch! Which woman wouldn't want to come home crying to her boyfriend after a terrible ordeal like that to hear the words,


> "Don't you think you were looking for trouble dressed like that and walking through an alley at night? Have some common sense."


I've been here much longer than you and have heard of crimes far worse than this. Everyone in Dubai is supposed to be some sort of a professional. You will not find people in a bar who are jobless, they are "freelancing." There are no "bums" in this city but still crime is rampant although not all of it is publicised. Kerry Winter's boyfriend had a very respectful job but he became a murderer and is now in jail. You weren't here when they found a dead body of a Filipina woman in a garbage bin in Ghusais or when a man was tied up and thrown from a fifth floor balcony in BurDubai. Both of these crimes were committed by people they knew. 

The behaviour of men and women in Dubai in general amazes me anyway. Dubai thrives on selling itself as a very safe city and many people move here based on this assumption. I'm sure there are plenty of women on this forum whom you have met and who in turn have met strangers at a bar and headed home with them. It happens all the time. There are people from this forum who drink until they pass out and don't remember anything the next day. Are you telling me that if one of these people (who you meet regularly) end up getting raped that night, it's her fault because she trusted a stranger? I know of one forum member who is an absolute pervert in every sense of the word. But you all know him as a very respectful gentleman. I on the other hand have been on the receiving end of some disgusting emails and text messages from this person that are still saved just in case he starts acting funny again and I need to take any action. He's attended forum meet ups and I know not a single woman on this forum would hesitate to take a ride home with him. So, who's fault would it be then if that woman ended up being raped. 

We could go on and on about this but bottom line is that you guys are blaming the victim and that is just a horrible thing to do. When put in that situation, the last thing a victim wants to hear is "Maybe you were asking for it." That is just plain wrong. Anyway, Hubbly Bubbly has put it more eloquently. Like you said Nightshadow, "You have your opinion and I have mine" and the way I see it, anyone in Dubai is a potential rapist, it doesn't matter what a woman wears or who she gets in the car with. I hope all the women remember this the next time they come and meet strangers from here who claim to be people they aren't!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> The behaviour of men and women in Dubai in general amazes me anyway. Dubai thrives on selling itself as a very safe city and many people move here based on this assumption. *I'm sure there are plenty of women on this forum whom you have met and who in turn have met strangers at a bar and headed home with them.* It happens all the time. There are people from this forum who drink until they pass out and don't remember anything the next day. Are you telling me that if one of these people (who you meet regularly) end up getting raped that night, it's her fault because she trusted a stranger? *I know of one forum member who is an absolute pervert in every sense of the word. But you all know him as a very respectful gentleman. I on the other hand have been on the receiving end of some disgusting emails and text messages from this person that are still saved just in case he starts acting funny again and I need to take any action. He's attended forum meet ups and I know not a single woman on this forum would hesitate to take a ride home with him.* So, who's fault would it be then if that woman ended up being raped.


     

darn it... guys, no taxi sharing from now on, if what is posted here is correct... 

on a different note, i stand my ground here: if a woman doesn't dress like a hooker, doesn't flirt like one either online or offline, doesn't drink herself stupid with anyone from the forum or outside it, and doesn't go home with strangers, she's safe in dubai.

i've been in dubai for 5 years, have gone out regularly, met people and kept them as acquaintances or forgotten about them, and been a member of this forum since august last year. i've never been through what is described above, and am still going out and enjoying nightlife here from time to time, and definitely will post here a lot more and try to make friends.

maybe it's the advantage of being old, fugly, and not very "entertaining" that's kept me alive in dubai


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Personally, I think the _underlying sentiment_ in this thread about this woman (and women in general) is undermining the awful truth of this tragic story. The facts about her stated in The National story are simple. It says that she was a "20-year-old secretary... after a night out with friends at Buddha Bar." That's it.
> 
> Nowhere does it state what she was wearing, especially anything risqué.
> Nowhere does it state she was a "party girl".
> ...


I also agree with your comments, no where does it mention the woman’s dress standards, her behaviour or sobriety and the same applies to the offender. 

And I also believe that no matter what the country or religious foundations any woman of any nationality should by law be safe from assault. Okay so in the real world this isn’t possible and commonsense has to apply.

What I found disappointing amongst Dubai expats is how many uncharitable comments were posted condemning the woman without any substantiated facts. 

I wonder if any considered how easily they could become a forum target if they suffered a reported sexual assault in the same or even less ambiguous circumstances but still be considered the instigator.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think the responses are saying the woman had it coming. I think most everyone is trying to say that the court system was so lenient because of the situation that she put herself in and how those actions are viewed here. 

The point is that people need to understand how in england or australia or so forth, a woman who is raped is raped and the person who is the rapist, will be sentenced based on the rape itself. Here, the circumstances as well as the nationality (local!!!) probly played a large role in the not so fare sentence... How many expats in uae overall understand and aware of this type of stuff?


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont think the responses are saying the woman had it coming. I think most everyone is trying to say that the court system was so lenient because of the situation that she put herself in and how those actions are viewed here.
> 
> The point is that people need to understand how in england or australia or so forth, a woman who is raped is raped and the person who is the rapist, will be sentenced based on the rape itself. Here, the circumstances as well as the nationality (local!!!) probly played a large role in the not so fare sentence... How many expats in uae overall understand and aware of this type of stuff?


I think your remarks in relationship to favouritism / leniency based on origins of criminal offenders are absolutely correct and that many expats live in a bubble. 
Fact: Emirates need expats to achieve their objectives. 
Fact: Legal rights of expats are ignored if it challenges or affects an Emirate national’s interests.
Fact: Justice is definitely unbalanced if Expat compared with Emirate national treatment either as victim or offender.
Fact: A Law that is based on a religious foundation that won’t tolerate review, allow challenge or accept criticism for its short comings will never be a healthy Law.
Fact: Separation of State from Justice from Religion is the only means of achieving complete political and legal justice.

An expat colleague during my time in the region was badly and permanently injured while working in the UAE for an Emirate owned company on an Emirate project caused by company negligence. After leaving hospital he was dismissed as a liability and forced to leave without any compensation. The company actually used a Labour Law clause to claw back some salary and insurance paid him.

He was also advised by Emirate legal counsel that if he filed a claim costs would be greater than any compensation awarded if any. Anywhere else his injury compensation would have been multi $million.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> But as most Arabs are Muslim, and they're not allowed by their god to drink, why would one ever be in a bar, let alone drunk???


Yes it is true that Islam forbids drinking, but now this is a subject of a personal choice whether a muslim wants to drink or not. But how is that related to "Avoid drinking with strangers *especially arabs*?
I just want to understand what is the point of view behind wanting to avoid drinking with arabs more than any other.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> No one is confusing anyone Nightshadow. I would suggest you read your own post about that buddy of your's who blamed his girlfriend for nearly getting raped. What a catch! Which woman wouldn't want to come home crying to her boyfriend after a terrible ordeal like that to hear the words,
> 
> I've been here much longer than you and have heard of crimes far worse than this. Everyone in Dubai is supposed to be some sort of a professional. You will not find people in a bar who are jobless, they are "freelancing." There are no "bums" in this city but still crime is rampant although not all of it is publicised. Kerry Winter's boyfriend had a very respectful job but he became a murderer and is now in jail. You weren't here when they found a dead body of a Filipina woman in a garbage bin in Ghusais or when a man was tied up and thrown from a fifth floor balcony in BurDubai. Both of these crimes were committed by people they knew.
> 
> ...


Wooooah,

I gerrit type post from Pammy!!

Go on, spill the beans, I reckon I know who you're on about but.....

That's a bit much hun, some of us do have morals somewhat higher than animals as you very well know.

I've met a few of the women from this forum, I don't think I've ever acted untoward, some I class as mates - even when they don't respond to p.m's....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmorrar said:


> Yes it is true that Islam forbids drinking, but now this is a subject of a personal choice whether a muslim wants to drink or not. But how is that related to "Avoid drinking with strangers *especially arabs*?
> I just want to understand what is the point of view behind wanting to avoid drinking with arabs more than any other.


Just curious...

So it is a personal choice for any devoted Muslim (and all Emiratis are devoted Muslim, are they not ?) to decide which part of the Koran to follow (i.e. drinking or not) ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Wooooah,
> 
> I gerrit type post from Pammy!!
> 
> ...


Gerrit is such a rock star  and yes you do know who I'm talking about 

As for the "potential rapist" comment. I'm just saying that women here go out all the time and meet so many different kinds of people. How are we supposed to know who is safe and who isn't? This is exactly the reason why I am extremely loyal to my Shirley Temples!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmorrar said:


> Yes it is true that Islam forbids drinking, but now this is a subject of a personal choice whether a muslim wants to drink or not. But how is that related to "Avoid drinking with strangers *especially arabs*?
> I just want to understand what is the point of view behind wanting to avoid drinking with arabs more than any other.


If Islam forbids drinking, and the koran is the exact word of god, then how can it be a matter of personal choice?

If someone is going against the rules of their religion then surely they are not a decent person to be with????

If they lie/disobey their god, what makes you think they wont lie to you about so many other things?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Gerrit is such a rock star  and yes you do know who I'm talking about
> 
> As for the "potential rapist" comment. I'm just saying that women here go out all the time and meet so many different kinds of people. How are we supposed to know who is safe and who isn't? This is exactly the reason why I am extremely loyal to my Shirley Temples!


Whilst I agree with you in most of what you say, I think that overall men and women (as it does take two to tango) are "easier" to "pull/sleep with" than they ever were, this isn't based on my experiences, just my observations, it seems getting blind drunk and ending up in a strangers bed is a way of life the world over now. The fact that in civilised countries no does (usually) mean no, and if he forces his way on you then you have recourse to the law, sadly in the Emirates (and Dubai specifically) that doesn't happen.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think they should publicise more stories about rapes than about people getting caught living out of wedlock. Hopefully that will help drive the point home that such crime happens a lot in this city. I wonder how many women are actually too scared to even lodge a complaint because they might end up being thrown in jail.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

cami said:


> on a different note, i stand my ground here: if a woman doesn't dress like a hooker, doesn't flirt like one either online or offline, doesn't drink herself stupid with anyone from the forum or outside it, and doesn't go home with strangers, she's safe in dubai.


And if she does do all this...? She should have her head bashed in, her life threatened and be raped. Twice. That doesn't sound fair for a woman who wants to be social, noticed and fun.

So any words of wisdom for men in Dubai too? Men who can't keep their dicks in their pants and think they are the universe's answer to women?

The real issue, IMO, is the rapist and more generally, men's sexual and predatory behaviour. Not the woman's. Because... the man's is so much more dangerous.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> And if she does do all this...? She should have her head bashed in, her life threatened and be raped. Twice. That doesn't sound fair for a woman who wants to be social, noticed and fun.
> 
> So any words of wisdom for men in Dubai too? *Men who can't keep their dicks in their pants and think they are the universe's answer to women?*
> 
> The real issue, IMO, is the rapist and more generally, men's sexual and predatory behaviour. Not the woman's. Because... the man's is so much more dangerous.


There's more to it than that, because women are still treated as second class citizens here, certain expat men treat them the same way - "when in Rome" and all that.

The fact that arabs DO treat women as second - or even third they love their camels more - class citizens makes it OK (in their warped minds) to force themselves on a woman, because they "deserve it". You only need to look at the recent newspaper piece that stated it was OK for a man to beat his wife. I mean WTF??????

It's a third world country, a religion that cannot evolve from the 15 century and you're better off without it all.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> There's more to it than that, because women are still treated as second class citizens here, certain expat men treat them the same way - "when in Rome" and all that.
> 
> The fact that arabs DO treat women as second - or even third they love their camels more - class citizens makes it OK (in their warped minds) to force themselves on a woman, because they "deserve it". You only need to look at the recent newspaper piece that stated it was OK for a man to beat his wife. I mean WTF??????
> 
> It's a third world country, a religion that cannot evolve from the 15 century and you're better off without it all.


As you know, we both agree on our stances of religion.

But AC, I would argue that anywhere in the world, too many men are sexually "unhinged", not least of all in the West too.

On forums like this therefore, if what you say is true, then the expat men (especially from the West) should be clamouring to overwhelmingly come to the defence of the (Western) woman who was raped and women in general, but there simply isn't. No mass chivalry here, I'm afraid.

It's left pretty much to Pammy, cami and jyxny to protect themselves either in rights, or defensiveness. Or for us men and women, to blame women or to blame the system. That's the shame. 

In the UAE and across the ME, religion and social hierarchy only exacerbates the problem, I totally agree with you there. But men and their sexual predatory, in this instance, are the real problem. It's not a generalisation and it's universal, however you want to clothe it.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> There's more to it than that, because women are still treated as second class citizens here, certain expat men treat them the same way - "when in Rome" and all that.
> 
> The fact that arabs DO treat women as second - or even third they love their camels more - class citizens makes it OK (in their warped minds) to force themselves on a woman, because they "deserve it". You only need to look at the recent newspaper piece that stated it was OK for a man to beat his wife. I mean WTF??????
> 
> It's a third world country, a religion that cannot evolve from the 15 century and you're better off without it all.


If a group if people behave in a certain way that doesn't mean thats how their religion and culture taught them! What do you know about Islam's rules regarding women to judge it.
You're talking as if there are no rape crimes in any other country, the government goes easy on Emiraties, thats a fact, and a sad fact. But this doesn't mean this what religion taught us. Islam strictly forbids laying a hand on a woman. A local newspaper isn't the official spokesperson of our religion and culture. If it said it's ok for that man to beat his wife, then it's the editor's culture and values, not OURS.
So tell me, in europe, there are no women that get beaten by their husbands? or women that get raped? am sure the asnwer is yes there is. Then how come European countries aren't considered to be third world countries, and why won't you consider Europeans as people who "treat women as second class citizens"???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Whilst I agree with you in most of what you say, I think that overall men and women (as it does take two to tango) are "easier" to "pull/sleep with" than they ever were, this isn't based on my experiences, just my observations, it seems getting blind drunk and ending up in a strangers bed is a way of life the world over now. The fact that in civilised countries no does (usually) mean no, and if he forces his way on you then you have recourse to the law, sadly in the Emirates (and Dubai specifically) that doesn't happen.


No means no in civilised countries?? Then why is it that, according to the UN, only 16% of rapes in "civilised" countries are report to police, and less than 7% of rapists are convicted?

And whether or not overall men and women are "easier" to pull is irrelevant. No still means no, and if a woman is too drunk to give consent, then it's sexual assault

There isn't one country in the world where a woman can walk alone, especially at night, without fear of being assaulted


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmorrar said:


> If a group if people behave in a certain way that doesn't mean thats how their religion and culture taught them! What do you know about Islam's rules regarding women to judge it.
> You're talking as if there are no rape crimes in any other country, the government goes easy on Emiraties, thats a fact, and a sad fact. But this doesn't mean this what religion taught us. Islam strictly forbids laying a hand on a woman. A local newspaper isn't the official spokesperson of our religion and culture. If it said it's ok for that man to beat his wife, then it's the editor's culture and values, not OURS.
> So tell me, in europe, there are no women that get beaten by their husbands? or women that get raped? am sure the asnwer is yes there is. Then how come European countries aren't considered to be third world countries, and why won't you consider Europeans as people who "treat women as second class citizens"???


Very well said. IMO the belief or claim that women in European or western countries are somehow more safe is just another form of Islamaphobia

And the reality is that women are treated as second class citizens by the rest of the world. Until womens' experiences are history are included in history books and not ignored, until women are equally represented in government, stop doing the majority of the world's work, don't make up the majority of people living in poverty, and can walk alone without fear, women are still considered second class citizens. Duh - it's a no brainer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

cami said:


> darn it... guys, no taxi sharing from now on, if what is posted here is correct...
> 
> on a different note, i stand my ground here: if a woman doesn't dress like a hooker, doesn't flirt like one either online or offline, doesn't drink herself stupid with anyone from the forum or outside it, and doesn't go home with strangers, she's safe in dubai.
> 
> ...


It is about choice, Cami. Woman should have the choice to dress the way she wants, or drink herself stupid. She has the right to say no. Why is it always a woman's responsibility? Stop blaming the woman! It is the man's responsibility. Look at it in reverse - if a man were to do the same things, no one would be blaming him for dressing like a hooker


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> No one is confusing anyone Nightshadow. I would suggest you read your own post about that buddy of your's who blamed his girlfriend for nearly getting raped. What a catch! Which woman wouldn't want to come home crying to her boyfriend after a terrible ordeal like that to hear the words,
> 
> I've been here much longer than you and have heard of crimes far worse than this. Everyone in Dubai is supposed to be some sort of a professional. You will not find people in a bar who are jobless, they are "freelancing." There are no "bums" in this city but still crime is rampant although not all of it is publicised. Kerry Winter's boyfriend had a very respectful job but he became a murderer and is now in jail. You weren't here when they found a dead body of a Filipina woman in a garbage bin in Ghusais or when a man was tied up and thrown from a fifth floor balcony in BurDubai. Both of these crimes were committed by people they knew.
> 
> ...


Well said Pammy. Blaming the woman gets so, so tiresome


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nola... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: you were missed


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter what a woman is wearing or how trusting she is, no man has the right to rape or take physical advantage of a woman based on this. It's just not justified. A rapist has mental issues. You don't just see a person turn into a rapist because he cannot control himself when a scantily clad woman is passing by.
> 
> Here's another case:
> 4-year-old raped by school bus driver, attendants


While I agrew tih you that no man has the right to rape a woman (or anyone else), I don't agree that rapists necessarily have mental issues, and it's not about being able to control himself. It's about power and control over the victim. Rape, aka sexual assault, is violence, using sex as the weapon. Saying the rapist can't control himself is just another way of absolving him of responsibility and another way of blaming the victim for wearing revealing clothes or for being drunk or whatever other excuse- IMO a rapist is fully responsible for his actions


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nola... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: you were missed


Aww, thanks


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> It is about choice, Cami. Woman should have the choice to dress the way she wants, or drink herself stupid. She has the right to say no. Why is it always a woman's responsibility? Stop blaming the woman! It is the man's responsibility. Look at it in reverse - if a man were to do the same things, no one would be blaming him for dressing like a hooker


This is a fairly complicated subject and as such - there is no clear black and white answer. At the end - everyone simply has an opinion and they live their life by that opinion.

I for one do believe that each one of us have a choice in life and even if you are a victim of a crime - be it rape or scam (not stating that a financial scam is equivalent to rape), you are held responsible for your actions. Of course there are incidents where you are simply at a wrong place at the wrong time eg: innocent bystanders getting killed/shot but when it comes to specific scenarios where a woman is out drinking/partying and then chose to get in a car with a 'stranger' - then there really is a blame to be put on her for making that decision. This does NOT mean the rapist/guy isn't responsible either - he should be held responsible in the court of law to the full extent. The reason why a rape case gets so complicated in this type of a situation and also allows a rapist to walk free is the fact that the woman chose to be intoxicated and got in a car with him. 

Sure a woman should be free to do what she wants - but why would you do something which *could* lead to such an outcome? There are clearly other options - MANY women have fun, drink, find relationships without 'dressing like a hooker' to find a one night stand at a bar.

On a related note - I have also witnessed a friend getting completely side swapped by a woman using 'rape' to get back at him. That's yet another example of why this isn't very black and white anymore. Some women know what 'yelling rape' can do for them and have started using that to their advantage. This is obviously a very sensitive subject and not easy to pick sides.

My .02


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> That was my point exactly. If you further influence the would be thieves, rapists and killers... and help their cause in selecting you as the victim rather than someone else, you neglected to use common sense.
> 
> Dont confuse yourself Pamela, no one here has said rape is justified. Id strongly suggest you go back and re-read everyone's posts. What people are saying is that had she not been in that situation in the first place, this jerk wouldn't have had anyone to rape or the victim would have been someone else. Dont make it easier for sick-minded people to take advantage of you. But Pamela if you want to be stubborn and say *"screw it, Im going to get drunk and hop in a car with a random guy to take me home because he cant justify raping me.... and therefore I am completely 100% safe"* well what can I say to you then?? I have to agree to disagree with you at that point but I still maintain that its better to be safe than sorry. You have your opinion and I have mine.


Hmmm. Well, as a woman, if I wear cold sober and wearing a burka, I would still have to strategise how to get home safely without being assaulted. What is the difference what I wear or whether I am blind drunk? Women cannot walk alone anywhere without fear - some maybe less than others, depending on their life experiences, how much in denial they are, whatever. By saying "the victim would have been someone else" is exactly true. That's the bottom line and that is the reality. So I do not understand your point.

And again - STOP BLAMING THE VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Personally, I think the _underlying sentiment_ in this thread about this woman (and women in general) is undermining the awful truth of this tragic story. The facts about her stated in The National story are simple. It says that she was a "20-year-old secretary... after a night out with friends at Buddha Bar." That's it.
> 
> Nowhere does it state what she was wearing, especially anything risqué.
> Nowhere does it state she was a "party girl".
> ...


Nowhere does it state what she was wearing, especially anything risqué.
Nowhere does it state she was a "party girl".
Nowhere does it say she was pissed out of her head.
Nowhere does it state that she was lacking any common sense.

And she was definitely not walking down a dark alley, asking for it.

And even if she were, it is irrelevant.

On a totally different note: how do I highlight part of a post when I want to reply to it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

@Nola,
I'm not going to go through each argument, tbh I can't be arsed, all I'll say is that I do agree with you, women should have that right (to wear, what they want, etc. etc.), I also agree that rape is not about sex at all, but power and control. it sickens me that my own kind could stoop to such actions. It doesn't matter to me what creed or colour the attacker is, it's the same crime. Just seems weird that a lot of attacks on western women here are by arabs and asians, not by other westerners. Unless of course the westerners are too drunk... 
There will never be one whole country where ANYONE, not just women, can walk safely at night, there's always the predators.

@Shisha Boy (aka Hubbly...)
Men are sexual predators? Unfortunately a lot are, me and most (you can never say all) aren't, some of us DO treat women as equals at least, some of us (much to the dismay of the feminists) actually DO put women on a pedestal - The woman should ALWAYS come first - unfortunately we aren't all like that.

@Hmorrar
How do you know I don't know what's written in the koran? Huge (and totally incorrect) assumption. With islam it's all in the interpretation, hence the mullah's etc. decree what is or isn't allowed. I also never said islam teaches you to abuse women? The statement about it's OK to beat your wife was not written by an editor, but by the UAE's highest court HERE. I also never said that in European cultures it was deemed acceptable to rape or beat women? Unfortunately the UAE Highest Court doesn't agree with me and quoted Sharia Law as the reasoning behind this.

Bottom line is (pardon the pun), he was a drunken predator that preyed on a weak woman who declined the lift a few times but he insisted. 
He should be castrated.

End of.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> Nowhere does it state what she was wearing, especially anything risqué.
> Nowhere does it state she was a "party girl".
> Nowhere does it say she was pissed out of her head.
> Nowhere does it state that she was lacking any common sense.
> ...


Highlight it and hit *Bold*, or Blue or Red....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This has actually been an interesting thread that people didnt resort to name calling.. Good job


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

w_man said:


> This is a fairly complicated subject and as such - there is no clear black and white answer. At the end - everyone simply has an opinion and they live their life by that opinion.
> 
> I for one do believe that each one of us have a choice in life and even if you are a victim of a crime - be it rape or scam (not stating that a financial scam is equivalent to rape), you are held responsible for your actions. Of course there are incidents where you are simply at a wrong place at the wrong time eg: innocent bystanders getting killed/shot but when it comes to specific scenarios where a woman is out drinking/partying and then chose to get in a car with a 'stranger' - then there really is a blame to be put on her for making that decision. This does NOT mean the rapist/guy isn't responsible either - he should be held responsible in the court of law to the full extent. The reason why a rape case gets so complicated in this type of a situation and also allows a rapist to walk free is the fact that the woman chose to be intoxicated and got in a car with him.
> 
> ...


While I'm not saying that a woman crying rape to get back at someone has never happened, IMO it's another way of perpetuating the myth that women use sex and their choice to say no when it suits them. I'm not saying it isn't true in your friend's case, and if it were, then I guess I would wonder why the woman felt the need to cry rape to get back at him?

And I do think it's pretty simple: The bottom line is that a woman should have the choice to dress the way she wants, go where she wants, act like wants, and it is the man's responsibility to not assault her.

By saying a woman should be free to do what she wants, and then to say she is responsible for the outcome if she gets raped - well, it's not really freedom, is it? 
At what point is it not her fault? When her skirt is 2" above the knee, and not 4"? When she has had 3 drinks and not 4? When she has met the "stranger" more than once? When he is a government official, and not an officer? If it were daylight and not night?

You cannot have it both ways, i.e., saying he should be responsible, and then also say she is to blame for getting in the car. Really what you are saying is that it is her fault for getting in the car


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This has actually been an interesting thread that people didnt resort to name calling.. Good job


Ooops, an oversight - I'll start now 

The Dubai forum seems to be a little more restrained than the lounge


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Highlight it and hit *Bold*, or Blue or Red....



Thanks. I can't even figure out how to do that duh - don't know where the bold key or the colour keys are. I know, I know - I'm a luddite


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> Ooops, an oversight - I'll start now
> 
> The Dubai forum seems to be a little more restrained than the lounge


But there are some very familiar people here....

What would EF be without the Dubai forum eh?

(PS - for the highlights look up at the buttons above the white text box - are you sure you're not blonde????)!

X!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> While I'm not saying that a woman crying rape to get back at someone has never happened, IMO it's another way of perpetuating the myth that women use sex and their choice to say no when it suits them. I'm not saying it isn't true in your friend's case, and if it were, then I guess I would wonder why the woman felt the need to cry rape to get back at him?
> 
> And I do think it's pretty simple: The bottom line is that a woman should have the choice to dress the way she wants, go where she wants, act like wants, and it is the man's responsibility to not assault her.
> 
> ...


That is why it's not simple.

So basically - since I should have freedom to do what I want ... I should be able to walk in to a lion's cage and since I have a right to live, the lion shouldn't attack me. If the lion does - we should just kill it because it infringed my right to live.

Or - I have a right to do what I want and I shouldn't be harmed in any way for living so I'll just walk in to Baghdad for a vacation when military is bombing the place. I shouldn't die because it's my right to do what I want. If I am harmed then the military should be held responsible and hung.

The argument isn't that women should have equal rights (which BTW is a whole different subject). The argument is in regards to common sense. I don't think common sense is in regards to the exact inches your dress is from your knees but instead your actions. Getting drunk and getting into a car with a stranger is just a bad decision to make. My argument is to hold a person responsible for their actions and in this precise situation, part of the blame goes to the woman or victim.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> By saying a woman should be free to do what she wants, and then to say she is responsible for the outcome if she gets raped - well, it's not really freedom, is it?


Nola, did you get that from the judges sentencing in the court case??  

As much as I would like to say a woman can do anything, especially here and for the local girls!!!!, but pretty much anywhere, how you present yourself, is overall, how you are going to be perceived. We (as in woman) know that we can not do that. At least, I hope we all know this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

w_man said:


> That is why it's not simple.
> 
> So basically - since I should have freedom to do what I want ... I should be able to walk in to a lion's cage and since I have a right to live, the lion shouldn't attack me. If the lion does - we should just kill it because it infringed my right to live.
> 
> ...


Actually women having equal rights isn't a different subject - it's exactly the same thing, ie. women should have the right to be free of violence.

And comparing a rapist to a lion isn't the same thing, unless you are saying that men are on the same level as animals

Interesting, though, that you compared a woman being raped to being a war zone - kinda the same thing, isn't it? Have men declared war on women - is that why it's the woman's fault all the time?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> Actually women having equal rights isn't a different subject - it's exactly the same thing, ie. women should have the right to be free of violence.
> 
> And comparing a rapist to a lion isn't the same thing, unless you are saying that men are on the same level as animals
> 
> Interesting, though, that you compared a woman being raped to being a war zone - kinda the same thing, isn't it? Have men declared war on women - is that why it's the woman's fault all the time?


In a sense .. yes to all your suggestions. Just like I try my utmost to make a better judgment when taking a financial risk. Just like I make a calculated judgment when making simple decisions in life - speeding in my car, drinking and driving etc. The argument 'we can do what we want because we have freedom' doesn't always apply.

BTW - I think we can stop stating that a 'woman is always at fault'. I think I have stated as well as others that the rapist/man is certainly to blame and should be punished to the full extent. Sharing fault isn't same as blaming women all the time.

As I said - this is a very opinion based argument. We base an opinion and live with it. I tend to feel that even victims should be held responsible for their actions. Whenever I have been a victim of a crime - I have tried to review the situation to understand what could I have done to avoid the scenario.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

w_man said:


> In a sense .. yes to all your suggestions. Just like I try my utmost to make a better judgment when taking a financial risk. Just like I make a calculated judgment when making simple decisions in life - speeding in my car, drinking and driving etc. The argument 'we can do what we want because we have freedom' doesn't always apply.
> 
> BTW - I think we can stop stating that a 'woman is always at fault'. I think I have stated as well as others that the rapist/man is certainly to blame and should be punished to the full extent. Sharing fault isn't same as blaming women all the time.
> 
> As I said - this is a very opinion based argument. We base an opinion and live with it. I tend to feel that even victims should be held responsible for their actions. Whenever I have been a victim of a crime - I have tried to review the situation to understand what could I have done to avoid the scenario.


I guess this isn't the right time for me to state that all women are hookers, now let's talk about price?????


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I guess this isn't the right time for me to state that all women are hookers, now let's talk about price?????


Haa - I think i'll take this as a sign to stop.

I hardly get into online arguments but I guess it's really a lazy Saturday night for me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

w_man said:


> Haa - I think i'll take this as a sign to stop.
> 
> I hardly get into online arguments but I guess it's really a lazy Saturday night for me


It wasn't directed at you, you're a bloke....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

w_man said:


> Haa - I think i'll take this as a sign to stop.
> 
> I hardly get into online arguments but I guess it's really a lazy Saturday night for me


Is it saturday? I was thinking I had to go to work tomm, Sat... Yippee! 

(the computer still says it is Friday though...)


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it saturday? I was thinking I had to go to work tomm, Sat... Yippee!
> 
> (the computer still says it is Friday though...)


lol - goes to show how lazy I am. I meant Friday ... yikes!! You're safe ... day off tomorrow


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

w_man said:


> lol - goes to show how lazy I am. I meant Friday ... yikes!! You're safe ... day off tomorrow


LoL.. No my weekend starts Sat evening. I have a 4am wake up call.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyways, :focus: all men are animals and women should be allowed to walk naked down the street without being attacked.

Weirdly enough, when I was a lot younger (and thinner) I went to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show in Sunderland (Dodgy town in NE England), wearing a basque, stockings/suspenders/full make up and skimpy silk pants. I had more (womens) hands on me tackle than ever before....

It's not just men that hunt nola...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyways, :focus: all men are animals and women should be allowed to walk naked down the street without being attacked.
> 
> Weirdly enough, when I was a lot younger (and thinner) I went to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show in Sunderland (Dodgy town in NE England), wearing a basque, stockings/suspenders/full make up and skimpy silk pants. I had more (womens) hands on me tackle than ever before....
> 
> It's not just men that hunt nola...


Then it was your fault for wearing that outfit and going to the RH show - you put yourself in a position where women couldn't be expected to control themselves

It always startles me to read/hear that people still believe that how a woman dresses or how much she has to drink somehow makes it her fault if she gets assaulted. This is one of the reasons why so few women report sexual assaults, and why the conviction rate is still so low.

I wonder if everyone on EF would have been up in arms over the sentence if the victim had been, say, a Filipina? Or if the rapist had been a Brit? Just wondering.....because in most so-called civilised countries, a white man who commits a sexual assault against a non-white woman will get a lesser sentence than if a non white man assaults a white woman. Statistics prove it. 

People seem to think that because in this case, the rapist was Emirati that he got a lighter sentence. Maybe true - but let's look in our own backyard


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> Then it was your fault for wearing that outfit and going to the RH show - you put yourself in a position where women couldn't be expected to control themselves
> 
> It always startles me to read/hear that people still believe that how a woman dresses or how much she has to drink somehow makes it her fault if she gets assaulted. This is one of the reasons why so few women report sexual assaults, and why the conviction rate is still so low.
> 
> ...


nola, Good Morning darling!

All I said was, if a bloke dresses in skimpy gear women hunt hum in packs too.... Have you ever been to Sunderland????

You want to live in a Utopia world where we could all walk naked down the street and no-one would try to rape any of us (women included), but that'll never happen, in some ways the fashion industry is to blame for them selling skimpy clothes for women, add to that the porn industry with their titillating pics etc,

Actually no, it's men, they're animals, all women are fair game, the less clothes, the more they're asking for it.

So why do women show off breasts, arse and more? Are they not doing what animals do - trying to attract a mate?

I guess that could be construed as a different argument (and certainly nothing to do with the OP's post or the case in general).

Men need to know when NO means NO, why don't they? What the **** is wrong with men? Castrate the lot of them. Or, in the case of raping under 16s, kill them.

Tell me you don't agree.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Interesting reading material! 

Welcome back Nola


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Men need to know when NO means NO, why don't they? What the **** is wrong with men?
> 
> Tell me you don't agree.


Absolutely agreed. Best two questions, that I've ever read on EF, that you (or anyone else) have asked. :clap2:

With love,

"Shisha Boy"


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Wow! Interesting reading material!
> 
> Welcome back Nola


Thanks Pammy!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Always remember when we were in Oman full time and out one night at an Irish pub near the Intercon (wink wink say no more) and the little lovely spinning around and saying "Yuck" and huddling up tight .... As you Brits would say .... "so what's that all about then hey ?"

Well ... turns out first old mate has a handful of second old mate under his dish dash at the table ... 

Hmm .... So you can boof your mate as long as you don't look at women ? 

So tell me again why a I leaving this place .......


----------

